# Is this wrong



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I was taking my shower this morning. I started thinking about all the prayer requests that have come in on 2cool. Before I knew it I was praying like crazy for as many as I could specifically and all the others too. And then it hit me. I'm standing here in the pelting water, dripping wet, totally nude, praying to God??? Is this wrong???? LOLOLOL


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

UUUmmmm nnnaaa.... He's seen ya! He sent ya here that way!


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

I do it every day. That's how you came into this world, wet and naked. 

I think He only sees you in the nude anyway.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Nope. That's probably one of the best places to pray. So few diversions.

My favorite place to pray is in the car while I'm driving and listening to Christian radio.

I heard about a man who said the best place he ever prayed was hanging upside down. He said that's the position he was in when he fell down a well, and he was able to pray VERY fervently! LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

No Sir...not in my book...I get up every morning and over coffee i read the casulity list and field reports from Iraq....I light the same candle on my desk and pray....many times I light it again during the day to respond to prayer requests....The God I believe in sees your heart and will listen under any conditions....








Thanks for knot posting a pic


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm there just about every morning. First words I utter in the morning are generally to God (unless I cut myself shaving). Of course he's the only one listening at 5am.. Sometimes it's in the shower, sometimes it's with a razor in my hand. Either way, He's seeing me the way I was brought into this world. We usually spend a little time in conversation on the ride in too. Keeps me from getting bad at everyone on the freeway.. Arlon


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was sharing this thought with someone the other day. I pray in alot of places, but real solitude generally comes while fishing. As I sit there and look at the MIGHTY WONDERS OF OUR LORD i get lost in the sky and the clouds and really get an opportunity to talk with the LORD.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*So Im Not The Only One*

We Have A Shower With A Seat In It . My 3 Year Old Still Sometimes Showers With Me. One Time My Back Was Hurting And I Was Kneeling With My Hands On The Bench Like I Was Praying And Had My Eyes Closed I Felt Someone Beside Me It Was My Youngen She Said Dad I Want To Pray With You So Now We Pray In The Shower.. Isn't God Awsome How He Uses The Little People To Put Us Back In Line.. Just Like My Little Girl I Lift My Hands To God When I Am In Need Just As She Does When She Is Hurt Or Wants Some Love From Dad....just A Little Pick Me Up , So To Speak...have A Great Day And God Bless...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You are perfectly normal,,,,,
Don't relegate prayer to just when you're on your knees. As you
go about your activities, include God by constant communion
with Him.
Jdub


----------

